# Can listening to one earphone damage hearing?



## pieces

A buddy of mine wanted to listen to a single headphone while he's on his bike but then he read this:
"Using a single earbud is bad for your hearing. Due to psycoaccoustic effects, you will end up turning the volume of a single earbud way up, to the point that it will, over (not much) time, damage your hearing."

Is this for real? He came to me with the question, and I really don't know. While I don't pretend to be an acoustics expert, I have never heard anything like this. Seems like hooey to me, but I'm usually wrong so I thought I would put it out there to those smarter than me here at DIYMA.


----------



## 240sxguy

If he is very aware of the SPL that thing is producing at what levels, I see no issue. However, it does make sense to me that one might crank the volume too much to compensate for all the outside noises etc...


----------



## TREETOP

Can talking on the phone damage your hearing? You only use one ear for that.


----------



## bballer123

It is just like listening to headphones in both ear, listen to long and yes it will. 

But that quote is right. You will more than likely end up turning the volume up because you are not hearing the music as the prominent source of sound (because the other ear is hearing different sound. 

It will throw off your hearing for a little bit, but nothing permanent (if you are at an appropriate level)

-Matt


----------



## pieces

Thanks for the replies. It seems like w/ all things best in moderation.


----------



## 04silverz

TREETOP said:


> Can talking on the phone damage your hearing? You only use one ear for that.


apples and oranges

last i checked my ipod gets a ton louder than any phone ive ever used.


----------



## bballer123

^^^I kinda disagree. iPods can get stupid loud, but a phone can get right up to (if not past) where most would listen to an ipod.

-Matt


----------



## EVcelica

if the sound is 85 dB or more it could damage your hearing after 8 hours of uninterupted exposure. 
88db - 4 hours
91dB - 2 hours
94dB - 1 hour
97dB - 30 min
100dB - 15min
103dB - 7.5min
106dB - 3.75min
109dB - 1.875 min
112dB - 56 seconds
115dB - 28 seconds
118dB - 14 seconds
121dB - 7 seconds
124dB - 3.5 seconds

and yes having just one in could cause you to turn it up louder than you usually would. But if you crank it no matter what its no worse than having both in. only one ear will be getting damaged then. as long as you are aware of your volume levels you will be fine.


----------



## bballer123

Just a quick question. Where are you getting that an increase of 3db halves your listening time?

-Matt


----------



## EVcelica

a three decibel increase equals sound waves twice as powerful as the original ones, (since Bels or decibels are on a logarithmic scale) therefore three decibels will do the same amount of damage in half the time.


----------



## MarkZ

EVcelica said:


> a three decibel increase equals sound waves twice as powerful as the original ones, (since Bels or decibels are on a logarithmic scale) therefore three decibels will do the same amount of damage in half the time.


I have to question the logic there.


----------



## t3sn4f2

I feel a LOG pic from Chad coming..........


----------



## bballer123

MarkZ said:


> I have to question the logic there.


I will second that.



EVcelica said:


> a three decibel increase equals sound waves twice as powerful as the original ones, (since Bels or decibels are on a logarithmic scale) therefore three decibels will do the same amount of damage in half the time.


What a lot of people don't seem to remember is that electrical energy can also be displayed in decibels... It does not necessarily translate directly (and proportionately) to sound pressure levels...


----------



## 60ndown

ive owned and used a pair of these a lot for about 18 months.

no problems with anything.

Stanton DJ Pro 300 Headphone from zZounds.com!

yes, they are stereo in 1 ear.

good for enjoying music and being able to hear other stuff as well. 




pieces said:


> A buddy of mine wanted to listen to a single headphone while he's on his bike but then he read this:
> "Using a single earbud is bad for your hearing. Due to psycoaccoustic effects, you will end up turning the volume of a single earbud way up, to the point that it will, over (not much) time, damage your hearing."
> 
> Is this for real? He came to me with the question, and I really don't know. While I don't pretend to be an acoustics expert, I have never heard anything like this. Seems like hooey to me, but I'm usually wrong so I thought I would put it out there to those smarter than me here at DIYMA.


----------



## Xander

60ndown said:


> yes, they are stereo in 1 ear.


That's one of the biggest oxymorons I've ever heard. You've made my day.


----------



## chad




----------



## EVcelica

bballer123 said:


> I will second that.
> 
> 
> 
> What a lot of people don't seem to remember is that electrical energy can also be displayed in decibels... It does not necessarily translate directly (and proportionately) to sound pressure levels...


On what basis do you question my logic? Do you have knowledge on the subject I am ignorant to? Or are you questioning my logic being completely ignorant yourself on the matter? I hope the latter is not true.

We can agree a 3db rise in SPL is gained by (approximately) doubling the power sent to the speakers (in watts). Power is work or energy(Joules) per unit time. Where do you think that energy goes? It heats the voice coil and is transferred into sound energy. Theoretically, twice the amount of power = twice the amount of heat energy and sound energy. Since our ear drums are absorbing twice the amount of energy in a specific time period, they are only capable of resisting damage for half the time as at the previous reference (-3dB) SPL. Twice the power in half the time equals the same energy as our reference power in reference time, which by OSHA standards is 85dB for an 8 hour period of time. Need references know it alls? Will you believe a .gov website or will you question that logic as well? 

NIOSH Topic: Noise and Hearing Loss Prevention: Publications: Charts and Graphs: Look at Noise | CDC/NIOSH 

Looks a LITTLE similar to what I posted earlier. Not trying to be rude but when you try to share knowledge and everyone looks at you like a dumbass and questions your intelligence without basis for rebuttal it can be quite frustrating. End rant. Have a good one guys!


----------



## MarkZ

EVcelica said:


> On what basis do you question my logic? Do you have knowledge on the subject I am ignorant to? Or are you questioning my logic being completely ignorant yourself on the matter? I hope the latter is not true.
> 
> We can agree a 3db rise in SPL is gained by (approximately) doubling the power sent to the speakers (in watts). Power is work or energy(Joules) per unit time. Where do you think that energy goes? It heats the voice coil and is transferred into sound energy. Theoretically, twice the amount of power = twice the amount of heat energy and sound energy. *Since our ear drums are absorbing twice the amount of energy in a specific time period, they are only capable of resisting damage for half the time as at the previous reference (-3dB) SPL. * Twice the power in half the time equals the same energy as our reference power in reference time, which by OSHA standards is 85dB for an 8 hour period of time. Need references know it alls? Will you believe a .gov website or will you question that logic as well?
> 
> NIOSH Topic: Noise and Hearing Loss Prevention: Publications: Charts and Graphs: Look at Noise | CDC/NIOSH
> 
> Looks a LITTLE similar to what I posted earlier. Not trying to be rude but when you try to share knowledge and everyone looks at you like a dumbass and questions your intelligence without basis for rebuttal it can be quite frustrating. End rant. Have a good one guys!


The bolded assumption is the part I questioned.


----------



## EVcelica

No worries as long as we are on par now.


----------



## justin220

All things best in moderation that's true. Actrually listening too much with both side also do damage to your ears, but the different is one or two, I'd like my 2 ears balanced!


----------



## Nathan P

I think it's safe to assume that our ear's ability to resist damage when subjected to sound is not a linear function also, meaning that twice the energy will not yield twice the damage or half the time to damage or whatever you want to call it. It may yield more than twice the damage, less than twice the damage, who knows. I'm not an audiologist.


----------



## soundlevel

i been dj ing for over 10 years and use one headphone on one ear to blend the jams, I have no damage what soever to my ears, so go ahead and enjoy the music


----------

